# 3DS is capable of 3D video chat



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Satoru Iwata said:
			
		

> "Technologically speaking, a variety of different things are possible with the 3DS, for example, 3D video chat."


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127758


----------



## Zex (Jun 22, 2010)

in that case an extra camera would be added.

(read the comments olo)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 22, 2010)

I can already sense that 3D is going to be the new thing that everybody has to have in the coming years... Imagine walking down the street and having billboards attacking you xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 22, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> in that case an extra camera would be added.
> 
> (read the comments olo)


Haha, Tye.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still confused/not fully understanding...

which way does the 3d go?  comes out at us, or goes "deeper into" the screen?

I haven't seen any gameplay videos/videos of people playing the system.. but I'd guess it's hard to capture with a camera

also, 3d would only be possible on the front side, not the side with the screen.. but would be cool to show people stuff in real time


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> in that case an extra camera would be added.
> 
> (read the comments olo)


Yeah, I forgot about that until I read the comments, too. XD But that doesn't mean it can't do 3D video chat. It just means that it can't do 3D video chat with the inner camera. And while that would be the primary camera you would use for video chatting, you'd likely still be able to switch cameras and show the person you're chatting with what you're seeing, like FaceTime, only in 3D. Whatever happens, the possibility of video chat on the 3DS, in 3D or not, is exciting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'm still confused/not fully understanding...
> 
> which way does the 3d go?  comes out at us, or goes "deeper into" the screen?
> 
> ...


The 3D pops out, just like any other 3D... How would it even be possible for it to go "deeper into" the screen? XD

And it's not possible to capture the 3D effect in video, so that's why you haven't seen it yet. You'll have to wait until you can see one with your own eyes to experience the real 3D effect yourself.

And I have no idea what you're trying to say at the end there...


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeper, similar to a window effect, is how I was thinking.

I figured that was why

the video chat would be possible, but only via the two cameras on the front/top of the system, the side opposite the screen, meaning video chat would be possible, but you couldn't look at the other person face to face... without a mirror or some other elaborate scheme :/

*edit*



			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> But that doesn't mean it can't do 3D video chat. It just means that it can't do 3D video chat with the inner camera. And while that would be the primary camera you would use for video chatting, you'd likely still be able to switch cameras and show the person you're chatting with what you're seeing, like FaceTime, only in 3D. Whatever happens, the possibility of video chat on the 3DS, in 3D or not, is exciting.



this.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a positive for me. The 3DS is a portable game console, not a game console come mobile :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Not a positive for me. The 3DS is a portable game console, not a game console come mobile :/


Iwata is just saying that video chat is _possible_ on the 3DS. Not that it _will_ happen. And even if it does, it's not a bad thing. If you don't want to use it, you don't have to. It's just a possible addition that many people will welcome. Not everyone will use it, but it doesn't even effect those people, so they have no reason to complain.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see TBT in 3D!

Lisa and sakura better get one...


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I can already sense that 3D is going to be the new thing that everybody has to have in the coming years... Imagine walking down the street and having billboards attacking you xD


the technology in the 3DS is limited to small screens atm, it'll be awhile before you see big screens in 3D with no glasses


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 22, 2010)

How can you do 3D video chat if there is only one front camera?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually everyone will just wear 3D contacts and walk around, all things will be in 3D.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see TBT in 3D!
> 
> Lisa and sakura better get one...


*Watches Peter dance*

;D


----------



## John102 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I can already sense that 3D is going to be the new thing that everybody has to have in the coming years... Imagine walking down the street and having billboards attacking you xD


Yeah, I'm with you on this one. Although I won't where those *censored.3.0*ing glasses, ever.


----------



## David (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds fun.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought everything was already in 3D.  :O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4-D!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean screens and billboards.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 22, 2010)

Every time they add a feature the price goes up by $10


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 22, 2010)

seems pretty useless.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 22, 2010)

I would love to see that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> How can you do 3D video chat if there is only one front camera?


And, who gives a *censored.2.0*? Isn't regular video chat enough? I don't see what 3D could possibly add to a video chat.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> seems pretty useless.


This and




			
				Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> How can you do 3D video chat if there is only one front camera?


Tsk, tsk, Jeremy. Don't you read the other posts in a thread before posting?






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ltscout52 (Jun 22, 2010)

By and far, one of the most interesting features I have yet to read about regarding the new DS. Unfortunately, it comes out in March of next year (so is said, though I think it'll come out earlier).


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Ltscout52 said:
			
		

> By and far, one of the most interesting features I have yet to read about regarding the new DS. Unfortunately, it comes out in March of next year (so is said, though I think it'll come out earlier).


No, it will come out _by_ March 2011. That means it can come out anytime from now until then.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it would be cool to have a video chat feature.  I dunno about the 3D though.


----------



## Zangy (Jun 22, 2010)

They wouldn't do that because they have to protect the kiddies


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 22, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> They wouldn't do that because they have to protect the kiddies


Smartest comment in this thread.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said something about parallax barrier display. They actually did catch it on video and it looks like it would make you really dizzy unless you get it in that "sweet spot".
And the 3DS looks like it's going to be a big hit when it comes out. :0


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2010)

Ltscout52 said:
			
		

> By and far, one of the most interesting features I have yet to read about regarding the new DS. Unfortunately, it comes out in March of next year (so is said, though I think it'll come out earlier).


Am I missing something?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for *censored.3.0*ing my eyes.


----------



## Beany (Jun 22, 2010)

How does the 3DS work? I haven't been researching it since I don't want/need one, but I'm interested in the technology it uses for the 3D effect.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 22, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> They wouldn't do that because they have to protect the kiddies


Oh god, I think I love you.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 22, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> They wouldn't do that because they have to protect the kiddies


3D Rooster?
olawd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Ltscout52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, he is.


----------



## Ltscout52 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Ltscout52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait you mean you aren't restricted to your friends on your friends list?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably are, but there are chances that some kid will end up adding someone who's actually a 45-year old man.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And besides, if someone goes naked on a little kid, they're just embarrassing themselves.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jun 23, 2010)

That would be pretty cool, but wouldn't there have to be two cameras facing YOU? There are two cameras facing the OUTSIDE.


----------



## David (Jun 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I'm still confused/not fully understanding...
> 
> which way does the 3d go?  comes out at us, or goes "deeper into" the screen?
> 
> ...


It really goes both ways. It has to do with certain pixels being hidden from one eye and being shown to the other, and also depth of field.


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

that's imposible. if they have 3D voice chat, it would HAVE TO use the inside camera. but the inside only has ONE camera. the outside camera can take pictures in 3D because it has TWO cameras. make sense?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 23, 2010)

Wolfmaster said:
			
		

> that's imposible. if they have 3D voice chat, it would HAVE TO use the inside camera. but the inside only has ONE camera. the outside camera can take pictures in 3D because it has TWO cameras. make sense?


*Sigh* Why don't people read posts around here?






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then that's your own fault, stupid Nintendo.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys, the final design isn't _completely_ confirmed, so it may have two inner cameras


> Look:
> Final design is TBA.



http://e3.nintendo.com/3ds/


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Guys, the final design isn't _completely_ confirmed, so it may have two inner cameras
> 
> 
> > Look:
> ...


True, but adding another camera would cost more, these costs bring passed onto the consumer. They'd also have to be spaced apart to be able to create a 3D picture, costing more money creating holes for these cameras. That leaves us without a central camera for taking 2D images with effectively, an impractical option in my opinion. To be fair and realistic, the 3DS is likely to be released before December in Japan, Europe and the US, Nintendo's largest markets, so they'd want to sell as many as possible in the holiday season. This leaves us with around 3 months before it is released in Japan, so if they do decide to do this, it'll be rushed and less well thought out, which noone will appreciate. What's more, the version unveiled at E3 has been seen by tens of thousands of people worldwide, if not more, so this design is now what people expect, so if any changes are to be made, they will be purely aesthetical, and will not change the functionality of the system whatsoever.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 24, 2010)

How 'bout 3D internet? :b


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2010)

*reads tye's post under the article* o_e Was that necessary?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 24, 2010)

Masteri Mori said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As cool as it is, the 3DS isnt well thought out at all,

It has motion sensing capabilities, but the 'window' in which the 3D effect will actually work is supposedly very narrow....

Methinks the 3D was a last minute addition, much like the original DS' second screen.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 24, 2010)

So the way it does that is by alternating pictures between the two viewpoints so fast that you automatically string it up like an animation ans somehow illusions you the effect of depth?

Well that's what Mega's pic did to me :/ My eyes are kinda bleeding XD


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> So the way it does that is by alternating pictures between the two viewpoints so fast that you automatically string it up like an animation ans somehow illusions you the effect of depth?
> 
> Well that's what Mega's pic did to me :/ My eyes are kinda bleeding XD


It doesnt alternate. Two different pictures constantly sent to each eye which overlap in the brain, which give off the depth effect.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 24, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what I meant is that I think they showed 1 frame of 1 view then showed 1 frame of the other view... and doing that over and over again gives that effect... If it's ever so slightly laggy then it can get... :X


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the 3DS has two different pictures constantly sent to each eye.

I dont even want to know what mega did.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 24, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> *reads tye's post under the article* o_e Was that necessary?


I noticed that and spit out my Punch.

...by laughing.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 25, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here but i spitted out coke


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 25, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> How 'bout 3D internet? :b


o-o


----------

